# My first knitting project!



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

This is how I taught myself how to knit purl. I took the advice of a kp member and worked up this afghan. By the end, I felt well rehearsed on knitting and purling. It took several tries to get started, lots of ripping out and starting over. Then I was unable to find enough Cakes at my local Michaels to complete the afghan. Thanks to a kp member who sent me a cake all the way from Maryland, I was able to finish. 

I made this for my grown daughter, and she loves it...I do believe she's at home cuddling under it even as I type this. It's super soft!

The colorway was lemon-lime and I used a size 8 circular. It was a simple repeating pattern of knit 2, purl 2 (2 rows) followed by 2 rows of knit only. It took me a few months to finish, but I'm slow and I wanted to make sure every stitch was right. :sm02:


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Good Job !!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful!! No wonder your daughter loves it.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Very pretty afghan. I can see why your daughter loves it.


----------



## Ammknit (Jan 7, 2013)

Well done. You have obviously mastered the purl stitch!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghan! Lovely colors! Good job!!


----------



## theresmygirlbabs (May 21, 2017)

Very nice those are my kind of colors and it looks so nice and comfortable the knitting looks perfect Good for you Very Good job


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Bravo!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Impressive first project! Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

Great work for your first project.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Love it and I love the colors!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

If that is a first, I am anxiously awaiting any future knitting from you,,,,you did a brilliant job of this one.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Well done! I started a scarf today with a similar pattern, mine is knit two rows, then P1 K1 p1 and then K1 P1 k1 until you reach the length you want. The cast on is 31 stitches. Mindless knitting in between patterns that I must pay close attention to.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

It's wonderful and I love the colors. Great job!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

This is your FIRST project? It looks like you have been knitting for years. Beautiful work. You go Girl, you are off and running beautifully.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

You did it! Congratulations! It looks very well done, and I'm sure your daughter will love it! Afghans are big projests. treat yourself to something small- Now is a good time to knit hats for Christmas/winter! :sm20: :sm01:


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice color combo ????


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job and such a nice pattern and colours.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

It looks absolutely perfect to me! A heck of a lot better than my first knitting project I'm sure! The colors and pattern are lovely, and I say very well done!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Just beautiful. Lovely colors. Great job.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely work and such pretty colors


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful colors. You did an amazing job. It looks s absolutely beautiful... it is just knit and purl? Looks like it is ribbed... looks like a great size. love it... how very kind of a kp member to share... wonderful group.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing like going big for your first project.... and it looks terrific. The edges are nice and straight and it is a pretty pattern, great colors. Having that much practice, you have surely mastered the only two stitches in knitting. The rest is just in what order you use them! Absolutely an A+ for your first project.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful great job


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Beautiful!! No wonder your daughter loves it.


Great job!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

You should be very proud of this. it's beautiful. love the colors and you did a great job.


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you all for the encouragement. It was a difficult start at first but I kept trying until I got it right. I LOVE knitting (said the former crocheter).


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Now there's nothing you can't tackle!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

sleepingtgr said:


> This is how I taught myself how to knit purl. I took the advice of a kp member and worked up this afghan. By the end, I felt well rehearsed on knitting and purling. It took several tries to get started, lots of ripping out and starting over. Then I was unable to find enough Cakes at my local Michaels to complete the afghan. Thanks to a kp member who sent me a cake all the way from Maryland, I was able to finish.
> 
> I made this for my grown daughter, and she loves it...I do believe she's at home cuddling under it even as I type this. It's super soft!
> 
> The colorway was lemon-lime and I used a size 8 circular. It was a simple repeating pattern of knit 2, purl 2 (2 rows) followed by 2 rows of knit only. It took me a few months to finish, but I'm slow and I wanted to make sure every stitch was right. :sm02:


Beautiful :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you did a BEAUTIFUL job of knitting! And it does look very cuddly and soft. Congratulations on completing your first project.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

sleepingtgr said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement. It was a difficult start at first but I kept trying until I got it right. I LOVE knitting (said the former crocheter).


Many of us here do both knitting and crocheting! I use crochet for hats and some blankets that I want a sturdy feel to. I know that knitting uses less yarn and has a softer feel to it sometimes, but you can't beat crochet for items you want more body for. That is just my humble opinion! I think you picked up knitting very well!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Beautiful, you did a wonderful job and should be very proud. Colors are awesome and I bet your daughter loves it.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic blanket for your daughter ! Your stitches are lovely and even and the colours are great together. Nicely done !


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

That came out beautiful!!


----------



## vesseladrift (May 26, 2017)

Really cool! I dig the color changes. I just started my first big project: making a blanket for my newborn niece. I was going to find a nice pattern to follow, but instead, I ended up winging it.  It's coming along, slowly. Hope to share a finished product too.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghan.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful and you did a great job. I'm looking forward to seeing your next projects. ????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very pretty spring colors. Good job!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Great 1st project!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Great job! ☺


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Great job! I love the colors!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

For a first project this is more than impressive! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Well done to you! Your afghan looks great.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Congratulations! It's very nice - keep on knitting.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You did a great job! You should be proud!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! Great job and I love the color-way. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colors!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Great job! Love the colors.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Well done! And very pretty.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

You did a great job. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Love it. Very nice work.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Its great and the colours all go nicely together. Well done, you have done a lovely job :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great job, wonderful colors!


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Absolutely lovely, you are off and running for sure. What was the starting cast on count? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, great job on your first project. I can't wait to see your next projects. Now that you've tackled a big job, the rest of your projects will go a lot faster


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

A+


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

great job, first project?

can't wait to see your next one. It is very pretty.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is gorgeous. I love it!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulations on completing your first project..... and doing a great job! It's lovely :sm24:


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Very pretty. Looks like you did a great job. Glad your daughter likes it, I would.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful work! You should be proud!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations!! You have done a wonderful job you should be very proud of yourself. I can see why your daughter loves it. Great job !!!


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Great job, very well done.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

You did a fantastic job! I give you a standing ovation for such a beautiful first! You're well on your way for sure.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

love the colors and you did a mighty fine job knitting it. I would be snuggled under it also if I owned it.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

It is beautiful. The stitching is so nice and the pattern shows well. I can see why she loves it so much and a treasure for her from you. Great job on a first.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done, it's really lovely.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

Congratulations on your successful completion of this beautiful afghan!


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

sleepingtgr said:


> This is how I taught myself how to knit purl. I took the advice of a kp member and worked up this afghan. By the end, I felt well rehearsed on knitting and purling. It took several tries to get started, lots of ripping out and starting over. Then I was unable to find enough Cakes at my local Michaels to complete the afghan. Thanks to a kp member who sent me a cake all the way from Maryland, I was able to finish.
> 
> I made this for my grown daughter, and she loves it...I do believe she's at home cuddling under it even as I type this. It's super soft!
> 
> The colorway was lemon-lime and I used a size 8 circular. It was a simple repeating pattern of knit 2, purl 2 (2 rows) followed by 2 rows of knit only. It took me a few months to finish, but I'm slow and I wanted to make sure every stitch was right. :sm02:


That is quite ambitious for a first project. Lovely work you should be proud. Looks like you are on your way to being addicted! :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Love it and beautiful work!


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Very nice work, it's beautiful. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

sleepingtgr said:


> This is how I taught myself how to knit purl. I took the advice of a kp member and worked up this afghan. By the end, I felt well rehearsed on knitting and purling. It took several tries to get started, lots of ripping out and starting over. Then I was unable to find enough Cakes at my local Michaels to complete the afghan. Thanks to a kp member who sent me a cake all the way from Maryland, I was able to finish.
> 
> I made this for my grown daughter, and she loves it...I do believe she's at home cuddling under it even as I type this. It's super soft!
> 
> The colorway was lemon-lime and I used a size 8 circular. It was a simple repeating pattern of knit 2, purl 2 (2 rows) followed by 2 rows of knit only. It took me a few months to finish, but I'm slow and I wanted to make sure every stitch was right. :sm02:


WooHoo good on you????????????????????????????????


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Great knitting .


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Keep up the good work


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's lovely! You really started out big for a first project! You did a great job!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Your patience and all the ripping out and redoing paid off. Not only did you 
learn a lot but the end result is a beautiful afghan. Lovely spring colors and
your stitches are beautifully done. I've been knitting for years and I doubt I
could do any better. Great afghan.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For a first time project you have made a perfect job, well done you :sm24: You must feel so proud of yourself.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Such a beautiful afghan! May I ask how many stitches you cast on for this?


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Wonderfully done, especially for a first project! (You should have seen mine -- :~()


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

You did a fabulous job on that!!!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Great job. Looks beautiful. Daughter will enjoy it


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Wonderful job. I love your colors.


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Wonderful job. I love your colors. You should be so proud of the results of your hard work. You really accomplished a big first project.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good for you!!


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful for a new knitter. Love the color


----------



## yarnrecital (Jul 17, 2016)

Love the color combination! you can't even tell its your first project


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

You did a wonderful job on it!! You can be very proud of your first project. What is next on your needles???


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness me. Well done. I don't think I would have the patience to knit such a large item. How many stitches did you cast on! Your daughter will cherish it forever, again, well done and keep on knitting.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice work--nothing like my first knitted project with a lot of holes--lol.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That's beautiful and great colors. Good for you


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Its perfect in every way.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful work!!!! I am so proud of you! What a wonderfully productive and attractive way to learn /practice your new skill. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

I actually made this afghan from a scarf pattern I saw on a YouTube video. 

For the afghan pattern...I think I cast on 162. I had to do some math to figure out how many to cast on. The person doing the video suggested the following:
Knit 3, then (purl 2, knit 2) and repeat all the way across then purl 3. For two rows.
Then knit two rows all the way across.

I hope that makes sense. I'm not good at writing out patterns. But basically for those two rows, you'll start with knit 3 and end with purl 3. I guess that helps stabilize the edge. So you deduct the 6 stitches for the ends and the remaining stitches are divisible by 4.

I can't believe I understand this, lol. I'm terrible at math. But my main goal was to make something long and wide enough to practice the stitches over and over and over and over...you get the picture.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

You did a nice job. Keep going????


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job. I love the colors


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

sleepingtgr said:


> I actually made this afghan from a scarf pattern I saw on a YouTube video.
> 
> For the afghan pattern...I think I cast on 162. I had to do some math to figure out how many to cast on. The person doing the video suggested the following:
> Knit 3, then (purl 2, knit 2) and repeat all the way across then purl 3. For two rows.
> ...


Thank you for the information....I want to make it also.


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

All of you have been my inspiration. When I kept seeing all the beautiful work you do, I knew I had to at least try. I want to be able to make beautiful art too! It's such a personal labor of love, isn't it?

I'm going to try socks next and maybe a prayer shawl for my stepdaughter.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sleepingtgr said:


> This is how I taught myself how to knit purl. I took the advice of a kp member and worked up this afghan. By the end, I felt well rehearsed on knitting and purling. It took several tries to get started, lots of ripping out and starting over. Then I was unable to find enough Cakes at my local Michaels to complete the afghan. Thanks to a kp member who sent me a cake all the way from Maryland, I was able to finish.
> 
> I made this for my grown daughter, and she loves it...I do believe she's at home cuddling under it even as I type this. It's super soft!
> 
> The colorway was lemon-lime and I used a size 8 circular. It was a simple repeating pattern of knit 2, purl 2 (2 rows) followed by 2 rows of knit only. It took me a few months to finish, but I'm slow and I wanted to make sure every stitch was right. :sm02:


Wow an awesome undertaking for a first knit project. Well done.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

wow ... lovely


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

This is a lovely pattern and so nicely done. You Did Good !


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! That's a beauty. It looks sooooo cozy. Well done.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Great job! There will be no stopping you now!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow great job


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's just beautiful- congratulations! I love that you took your time and made sure that each stitch was right. So many new knitters don't do that, you taught yourself a very good habit.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty! Great job!
You are now officially a knitter! May you never recover! :sm09:


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Fantastic first attempt well done


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Well done :sm24: It's beautiful.


----------



## smilingphoenix (Feb 6, 2016)

Well done and that is an amazing first project. I can see why your daughter loves it so much!


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Lovely work. Great first project.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Amazing first try. You go, girl. You're on your way.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow, well done you!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Well done, especially for a first project. Beautiful knitting and colors.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I knitted an Einstein Jacket when I first began knitting. It was a wonderful way to perfect the knit stitch. Nice job on your afghan!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this!!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the refreshing colors. Wtg!


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

If this is a first project knitting, I'm doomed. It looks really modern and the colors are happy. I think you are no longer a beginner knitter. Congratulations.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! As a first project that was a huge undertaking. I hope you are pleased with yourself, and I'm sure it won't be the last project. To do such a wonderful job of this FO; you must be hooked! :sm02:


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

Love the colors. And your work is beautiful!


----------



## Frances in NO (Jul 1, 2012)

That is so beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## silllysuzi (Dec 21, 2011)

Very pretty, and it looks professionally done!
Congratulations!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, this is so nice. It's not every day someone makes a lovely family heirloom right out of the gate! Good on you!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Excellent. You look like you've been knitting for years.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW!! If this is your first project then you are ready for a sweater next!! It's beautiful and well made. Your stitches are so neat and the blanket/afghan will be something your daughter will cherish for ever!!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful first project...great choice of colors and beautiful knitting~
:sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

OMG, if this is your first project, I can't wait to see all the ones that will come after. Beautiful job -- even for an experienced knitter.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wonderful, good job!


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the colors of your afghan. What yarn did you use? My son and his wife keep asking for another afghan, this would be perfect.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

My goodness that is an awesome 1st project!! Kudos to you


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Great work for your first effort,the colours and pattern look great.


----------



## Molly Leigh (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice! Such perseverance for a first project! I only see lots of beautiful projects in your future!


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazing and impressive! You are certainly determined and vey successful. My first knit afghan took me 13 years to complete.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Quite lovely.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

You did a beautiful job


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it, beautifully knitted, and the colours are lovely. Great Job

Di


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I was wondering how many stitches did you cast on

Di


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great job,beautiful work and colors, you are on your way to super knitter.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! That's a great first project and perfectly knitted. Love the colors in your afghan. Seems like you've had plenty of practice with your basic knit & purl stitches; that it's second nature to you by now. You're ready to move to intermediate level. In fact, I suspect you were a knitter in a past life! Kudos to you & have fun with your next projects.


----------



## Cynd22 (May 27, 2017)

That looks awesome! I think that was a great choice for a first project-challenging but rewarding and the colors make it really trendy.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL colors and well done.


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

dribla said:


> I was wondering how many stitches did you cast on
> 
> Di


If you look back to page 8, I posted the instructions on how I made this. I cast on 162 stitches. :sm02:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on a great job on your 1st project!


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Great work!!! Well done!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Woonderful job, I love the colors.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Hockey Mom (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks great...love the colours. Good job!!


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

Beautiful work and great colors. Love it.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Your afghan really looks great. You are ready for the next big step!


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

How many skeins did you use and how many stitches did you cast on. Candace. I am interested in making one


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Excellent, well done for a first project.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

candybooth said:


> How many skeins did you use and how many stitches did you cast on. Candace. I am interested in making one


Page 8 has the pattern.


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

Love it, you did a great job.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely love the colors!!!!!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Job well done .


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like perfect knitting, it's beautiful.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Very very pretty! You did a wonderful job????


----------

